# Assassin's creed 2 installing error.



## Lewisblack (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi, i bought new hardware and it was faulty so i kept getting random bluescreens (that's fixed now) but when i still had the hardware in my pc i was installing Assassin's creed 2 and i got a bluescreen so now it's saying that Assassin's creed 2 is installed in my pc when it auctually isnt so i cant uninstall it or install it again; i however read up on google to open the regedit and search for Asssassin's Creed or Ubisoft (the company who makes it) and delete everything that the search finds, i did that but it's still saying that it is installed; i also deleted the Assassins creed folder aswell but it didnt resolve the issue.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

It sounds to me like you may not have removed all or the right registries.

This being said, I warn you to be very careful in regedit as you can muck up your PC if your not careful


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try uninstalling with *Revo*. It will get rid of any hidden registry entries for the game.


----------



## Lewisblack (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi, First of all thanks for the responses and intrest in my thread, but secondly Revo did not fix the issue, it's still the same as before i'm putting the game into the cd drive and it's coming up saying install, quite etc so i click install but then it'll come up "Do you want to uninstall assassin's creed 2 from your computer" i click Yes then it says "Configuring for your new software installation" Then it'll say "Assassin's creed 2 has been removed from your computer" but it auctually isnt? :S


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

When it says "Do you want to uninstall assassin's creed 2 from your computer" and you click Yes, have you tried clicking No to see if it will install?

Have you got any System Restore points that you can go back to from a time before you first installed the game and it crashed?

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/getstarted/ballew_03may19.mspx


> How System Restore Works
> 
> System Restore automatically tracks changes to your computer and creates restore points before major changes are to occur. To create a restore point, System Restore takes a full snapshot of the registry and some dynamic system files. For a list of what file types are monitored and restored, see the MSDN article, Microsoft Windows XP System Restore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lewisblack (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, i've tried that but it just cancels the entire process, and i cant system resotre due to this being a long time ago and not being at a system restore point


----------

